# Butternut Squash



## JMediger (Jun 21, 2008)

I was cleaning out our basement this morning (in-laws arriving Tuesday) and found 3 butternut squash from last fall.  No mold, feel heavy still, no soft spots ... still good?  Thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2008)

Should be.  Butternut squash has always been a staple for long term storage in a cool dark spot.  I'd cook it up and enjoy it.

In colonial America, every family had a root cellar where they kept vegetables to be enjoyed over the long winter months.  Hard squashes, potatoes, turnips, etc. were common in a root cellar.


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yes!!!!  I wish I had those here!  The only ones we are getting now are flavorless/overripe (or I should say artificially ripened) fruit.

My favorite way to cook them is half them lengthwise and bake on greased sheet at 400 for 40 minutes.  Then flip em over and drizzle with butter, some fresh nutmeg and salt and pepper, bake for another 10 to 15 and wha-la!  Some of the best eatin around!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 22, 2008)

you'll know the answer when you cut into it.  Sometimes my old squashes will get, well, don't know how to describe it, but pithy looking, not solid flesh all the way through.  If it is good solid flesh, it is good to go..


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

sattie said:


> Oh yes!!!! I wish I had those here! The only ones we are getting now are flavorless/overripe (or I should say artificially ripened) fruit.
> 
> My favorite way to cook them is half them lengthwise and bake on greased sheet at 400 for 40 minutes. Then flip em over and drizzle with butter, some fresh nutmeg and salt and pepper, bake for another 10 to 15 and wha-la! Some of the best eatin around!


 
try in microwave for 20 min. doesn't really matter which side is up. only time i do in oven is when i am making for a crowd.

babe


----------



## Llamaso (Jun 22, 2008)

I've peeled them and stired in oil and seasoning.  Darn I don't remember what seasonings.  There buggers to peel.  Anyway and roasting them in the oven and they are just great.  I do the same thing with carrots and use chinese 5 spice and they are really good also.
I want to build a small root cellar for root veges.  I was thinking about burying a ice chest and leaving the top at ground level, but then it would'nt breath, anyone with any idea's?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 22, 2008)

We have a crawl space under the house we can access it through a metal cover from outside. My question is would it substitute as a root cellar? Or can I modify the crawl space to make it a suitable root cellar? Where we live it's mostly low humidity usually around 2O percent . We live at 7500 ft elevation in Northern New Mexico.


----------



## JillyBean (Jun 22, 2008)

If it stays cool in the crawl space and not too ****, it could be a good substitute...we have a 100+ year old house, our entire basement works.

How about making squash soup?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 22, 2008)

DW peels it, cuts it into squares, seasons, and roasts in the oven as well. Great stuff, but then I take it, puree it, and use it as a base for butternut squash soup. Yum!


----------



## sattie (Jun 22, 2008)

Quick question about butternut, I got one recently and it was not as sweet nor the texture as good.  When is the best time to purchase these gems????


----------

